# Duyuru > Siyaset >  Adı yine Bülent olurdu ama soyadını bilemem

## bozok

*"Adı Bülent olurdu ama soyadını bilemem"* 


*19.03.2010 - 21:17 / gazeteport.com*


_Bülent Arınç’ın, üanakkale Zaferi konuşmasında Atatürk’ten söz etmemesi muhalefeti kızdırdı. CHP Edirne Milletvekili Rasim üakır, ‘’Atatürk olmasa, Arınç’ın ismi belki yine Bülent olurdu ama, soyadı ne olurdu onu bilemiyorum’’ dedi._ 


*Yusuf SAHİCİ - ANKARA* 


Başbakan Yardımcısı Bülent Arınç’ın, üanakkale Zaferi konuşmasında Atatürk’ten tek kelime söz etmemesi muhalefeti kızdırdı. CHP Edirne Milletvekili Rasim üakır ‘’ Atatürk olmasaydı, Arınç’ın ismi belki yine Bülent olurdu ama, soyadı ne olurdu onu bilemiyorum’’ dedi. MHP’li Muharrem Varlı da, Arınç’ı “Ağlamaya” davet etti. 


TBMM’de 15 dakika süreyle bir konuşma yapan Arınç, ’’üanakkale Zaferi, milletimizin tarih sayfalarına silinmez harflerle kazıdığı en parlak zaferlerden birisidir. Modern silahlardan yoksun, ayağı çarıklı, midesi doymamış Anadolu insanı, dünyanın en donanımlı ordularına karşı yüreklerini ortaya koyarak savaştı. Bu savaş, yürekteki iman ile, eldeki silahın karşı karşıya geldiği bir savaştır’’ dedi. 


*"AğZINA ALSA üARPILIR"* 

Arınç’ın konuşmasında Atatürk’ten hiç söz etmemesi muhalefet milletvekillerinin tepkisine neden oldu. CHP’li Rasim üakır, “üarpılır diye ağzına almıyor” dedi ve ‘’Anafartalar kahramanı Gazi Mustafa Kemal Atatürk olmasaydı, o gün bu büyük millet makÃ»s talihini yenmemiş olsaydı, Sayın Arınç’ın ismi belki yine “Bülent” olurdu, ama soyadı ne olurdu onu bilemiyorum. Bu ülkede yüzü kızarması gerekenler, Mustafa Kemal Atatürk’ü yok saymaya çalışanlardır’’ dedi. 


MHP Adana milletvekili Muharrem Varlı da, ‘’Hükümetin açılım deyip bir türlü adını koyamadığı konularda Sayın Arınç’ın göz yaşlarına mendil yetişmiyor. Ama 250 bin şehidimizi anarken yapmış olduğu konuşmada ne yazık ki, gözleri bile nemlenmedi’’ açıklamasını yaptı. CHP Kırklareli Milletvekili Tansel Barış ise, ‘’Arınç, üanakkale Zaferi konuşmasında Atatürk’ün adını zikretmedi. Ben bunun unutkanlık olduğuna inanmak istiyorum’’ dedi. CHP İstanbul Milletvekili Sacit Yıldız da ‘’ 15 dakika konuştu ama Atatürk’ün Anafartalar Kahramanı olarak nitelendiği bu savaşta, adından hiç bahsetmedi. Bu durumu esefle karşılıyorum’’ açıklaması yaptı. 


*ESİN KAYNAğI BİR EMNİYET MüDüRü* 

Edirne milletvekili Rasim üakır'ın sarfettiği sözlerin esin kaynağı ise bir şiir. Birçok insan tarafından Neyzen Tevfik'e ait olduğu sanılsa da, bu şiir aslında ürgüp Emniyet Müdürü Mutlu üelik'e ait. şair Emniyet Müdürü'nün bu şiiri 1994 yılında yayımlanan 'Yalnızlık Pusuda Bekler' isimli şiir kitabında da yer alıyor. 

üelik, şiirinde din üzerinden nemalanmak isteyenleri çok sert bir dille eleştiriyor. İşte o dizeler: 


*Esir iken mümkün mü ki ibadet?*
_Yatıp kalkıp Atatürk’e dua et._
_Senin gibi dürzülerin yüzünden,_
_Dininden de soğuyacak bu millet._ 


*İşgaldeki hali sakın unutma!*
_Atatürk’e dil uzatman gereksiz._
_Sen anandan yine doğardın amma,_
*Baban kim olurdu bilemezdin şerefsiz!* 

...

----------

